# Melius abundare quam deficere



## nestore

Hi gang! 
  How can I translate the Latin expression (commonly used in Italy, at least in a circle of cultured souls) : *Melius abundare quam deficere *? We also have an Italian version (less used, I think): *Meglio abbondare che trovarsi in scarsezza*. It means that it’s better to lay up for (procurarsi) a thing in a large amount (more than the necessary)  rather than run the risk of not have it in a sufficient  measure. For exemple:  while cooking something containing eggs: “Siamo in  quattro, sei uova bastano?”  “Mettine 8, melius abundare quam deficere” (well, it’s not quite an intellectual dialogue, lo ammetto). As always I know the French equivalent form, but…what about the English one?

    A voi…

  Grazie anzitempo
  Nestore


----------



## Hamlet2508

nestore said:


> Hi gang!
> How can I translate the Latin expression (commonly used in Italy, at least in a circle of cultured souls) : *Melius abundare quam deficere *?


.
Personally, I'd go for _*Better too much than not enough*_
Regards,
Hamlet


----------



## nestore

I say perfect! That's exactly the same in french! 
Thanks Hamlet!
Until the next exchange!
Nestore


----------



## nestore

Vaut mieux trop que pas assez! 
Byeeee
Nestore


----------



## tauromaco

Y en español:
Más vale que sobre que no que falte.


----------



## roymail

nestore said:


> Vaut mieux trop que pas assez!
> Byeeee
> Nestore


 
En langage courant : Il vaut mieux...
Dans un proverbe, on dira : Mieux vaut...


----------



## Cangurotto

I know it's a little further down the track now in terms of the date, but I'd also add:  "It's better to overdo it than underdo it".

Cheers,
Cangurotto


----------

